# proper prop?



## fishwitz (Jun 23, 2013)

I just bought a 2011 Tohatsu 9.8 hp outboard, short shaft, manual starting, for my new Gheenoe NMZ, size 15-4. I have to replace the previous owner's prop, which was intended for going slow in marinas. He had it on an inflatable dinghy.
Q for anyone with similar setup: 
What's the best prop for speed & efficiency while fishing? Here are boat specs: Gheenoe NMZ 15-4 with raised fore and aft decks and a pedestal seat at each end. Trolling motor and battery are in the bow. No battery in the stern (manual starter).


----------

